# Várzea da Serra, Páscoa Fria, 2010



## AnDré (6 Abr 2010 às 01:43)

Como já vem sendo hábito nos últimos anos, por altura da Páscoa, é meu costume ir até à terra dos meus pais: Várzea da Serra, Tarouca. 
E como meteolouco que sou, não posso deixar de ir sem levar o termómetro atrás. Até porque a aldeia, dada a sua localização geográfica, tem interessantes características climáticas.

A aldeia localiza-se num vale, entre os 900-980m de altitude, com montes que superam os 1000-1100m de altitude. Isso, e a abundância de água, faz dela um lugar propício à formação de geada que ocorre praticamente o ano inteiro. Excepção para Julho e Agosto, onde o fenómeno é raro.

Esta Páscoa, e tal como nos dois últimos anos, voltou a nevar, embora sem acumulação, na tarde de Sábado.

Na sexta-feira santa, cheguei à aldeia a meio da manhã, e deparei-me com nevoeiro cerrado, chuva fraca e bastante frio. Já em Tarouca, do lado este da Serra, e a 500m de altitude, o cenário era o seguinte:







Várzea fica do lado de lá da serra de Santa Helena, e a uma cota bastante superior.
O nevoeiro e a chuva fraca, verificava-se entre Castro Daire norte e Bigorne. De Bigorne para Lamego, havia abertas. Em Lamego, e em Tarouca o sol ia brilhando.
Segundo familiares meus, ao inicio da manhã de sexta-feira, a precipitação caiu sob a forma de neve, passando depois a chuva. Eu só testemunhei a chuva.
À hora de almoço desse dia, o sol ainda espreitou por momentos.

Imagem do rio, parte mais baixa da aldeia (900m), e dos montes a sul que superaram os 1000m.






Chuviscos orográficos depois de almoço. 
Ao fundo, a serra de santa Helena .






À hora do lanche, o céu havia encoberto novamente. Chuva fraca e nevoeiro em Várzea, e sol em Tarouca.
Contrastes entre o lado oeste e o lado este da serra de Santa Helena.
(Oeste – Várzea, norte, Este – Tarouca).












O resto do dia, assim como a manhã de Sábado foi de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos e nevoeiro. 

À hora de almoço de Sábado, os períodos de chuva fraca passaram a aguaceiros fracos.
O primeiro aguaceiro de graupel, aos 900m de altitude, deu-se por volta das 14h.
Os primeiros flocos de neve ocorreram às 18h15, num aguaceiro que passou de raspão pela aldeia. Era bem visível a queda neve nos montes a sul.
Momentos antes, esse aguaceiro havia passado na Gralheira, como relatou o *vifra*.

Meia hora depois, era visível outro aguaceiro em aproximação.






Às 19h05, o primeiro sinal de graupel.
Minutos depois era todo um misto de graupel e água-neve, com farrapos de neve à mistura. Isto aos 900m de altitude, porque acima dos 1000m era neve.

Um pequeno vídeo (aos 900m de altitude - fundo de vila)



Aguaceiro forte a passar a sul.






Pequena acumulação de neve nos montes a sul.






Depois disso, à hora de jantar voltou a cair um aguaceiro de água-neve, tal como o Mário relatou. (Obrigado Mário ).

Durante a noite o céu foi limpando, e por volta das 4h da manhã, tudo o que estava molhado, havia congelado.









Na manhã de domingo de Páscoa, a geada era muita, mas quando acordei já tinha derretido quase toda. Apenas alguns restos nos telhados e nos lugares à sombra. Mínima de -0,1ºC.






Durante o resto do dia o sol brilhou e aqueceu. Até se ouviu cantar o cuco. Sinal de que o Inverno já lá vai. 









Apesar da tarde soalheira, bastou o sol pôr-se para a temperatura baixar logo para baixo dos 5ºC.

A mínima esta noite foi de -0,2ºC, e esta manhã, por volta das 8h20 e com 0,3ºC, o cenário era o seguinte:






Mais uns dias, e começará por lá a sementeira.
As geadas, essas, ocorrerão por mais umas semanas.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2010 às 01:49)

A _Santa Terrinha_.

Fotos muito porreiras


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2010 às 08:23)

Local muito agradável, André, sem dúvida a merecer uma visita.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2010 às 09:17)

Belas paisagens, não me importava nada de passar uns dias nessa aldeia.


----------



## mariaqwert (6 Abr 2010 às 09:37)

Que saudades... Tarouca. 
Marcavam 4 ºC quando passei em Várzea da Serra, às 13h de quinta feira (1 Abril).
De facto há um contraste enorme entre Tarouca (vale) e Várzea. No Inverno é !!!

Lembro-me de nevar na Páscoa, com o frio que estava pensei que nevasse.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 10:46)

É verdade, não me importava nada de passar uns dias aí nessa aldeia.
Exelente reportagem.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2010 às 11:02)

muito fixe, andré!


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2010 às 16:59)

Boa reportagem André. 

Excelentes imagens que conseguem mostrar bem a beleza do local em si, que é muito bonito, mas também mostrar um pouco da beleza que há nas regiões mais interiores que muitas vezes são esquecidas pelos governantes, e por vezes também pelos chamados "filhos da terra".

Por isso não percas esse *(bom)* hábito.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 17:24)

AnDré disse:


> Como já vem sendo hábito nos últimos anos, por altura da Páscoa, é meu costume ir até à terra dos meus pais: Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
> E como meteolouco que sou, não posso deixar de ir sem levar o termómetro atrás. Até porque a aldeia, dada a sua localização geográfica, tem interessantes características climáticas.
> 
> A aldeia localiza-se num vale, entre os 900-980m de altitude, com montes que superam os 1000-1100m de altitude. Isso, e a abundância de água, faz dela um lugar propício à formação de geada que ocorre praticamente o ano inteiro. Excepção para Julho e Agosto, onde o fenómeno é raro.
> ...




Subiste á serra nessa (tarde)?          Havia neve lá no pico da Serra?


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2010 às 18:14)

andres disse:


> Subiste á serra nessa (tarde)?          Havia neve lá no pico da Serra?



Várzea da Serra fica do lado oposto dessa serra (serra de santa Helena).
Para chegar lá tenho de obrigatoriamente atravessar a serra.
Na sexta-feira à tarde não havia neve.
Nevou sim, no sábado à tarde.
No alto dos montes (1050/1100m) ainda acumulou qualquer coisa, mas que derreteu rapidamente na manhã de domingo de Páscoa.

Vertentes norte da mesma serra.
Vista da A24, uns 2km depois de Bigorne, sentido Lamego.






Várzea fica lá no meio, envolta em nevoeiro.
Tarouca no vale à esquerda, com sol.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2010 às 20:43)

Muito boa reportagem André


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Espectacular!


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Abr 2010 às 10:11)

Grandes e bons registos


----------



## actioman (8 Abr 2010 às 00:29)

Sem dúvida uma Páscoa em grande! E com um pouco de tudo! Sortudo!!  

Obrigado por tão boa reportagem!


----------

